# What equipment will I need to start a ranch.



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I know I need a tractor with bucket, hay swather, baler, bale spreader, a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Are you planning on running cattle and producing your own hay?


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes it's to expensive to buy for a heard of 200.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Cattle handling equipment should be first on the list. So important.
Chute, alley, tub, corrals. Be sure you can work them alone if needed.
For hay:
Tractor with removable bucket for disking and seeding. Disk. Seeder. Plane if you need one. Depends on the seeder. Swather. Rake (to turn and combine the hay) Baler. Harrowbed to pick up and stack the hay.

Auger is always nice for putting in fence posts.
Box scraper
Mower

Just off the top of my head


----------



## jbardellini (Jan 29, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Cattle handling equipment should be first on the list. So important.
> Chute, alley, tub, corrals. Be sure you can work them alone if needed.
> For hay:
> Tractor with removable bucket for disking and seeding. Disk. Seeder. Plane if you need one. Depends on the seeder. Swather. Rake (to turn and combine the hay) Baler. Harrowbed to pick up and stack the hay.
> ...



Need to win the lotto for that list lol. 

But yes very high start up costs to get started on the business .


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I plan to buy used to lower the cost. Like late 90s.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a good plan. You can always upgrade as you make profit with your cows.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Something to think about. When we started haying we did the disking and seeding then hired out the cutting, raking, baling and harrowbed. When we started we traded baled hay for the work. Just something to consider for starting out.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

Will I need a and irrigation system for my hay fields?


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

It depends on what your planting, when you plant it, how many cuts you plan to get and what your weather is like.


----------



## cotopaxi14 (Jun 6, 2015)

I plan 1 cut in the spring and I have a 16 inch rainfall a year average. And grass hay.


----------



## palak123 (Feb 3, 2017)

*What equipment will I need to start a ranch*

If a person desires to start a farm, what type of device will she or he require? Of direction, this depends on what kinds of crops may be grown, and what animals might be bred on the farm.

*TRACTOR*
just about any farm will require proudly owning some kind of tractor. There can be many makes and model numbers to pick out from. because of the rate of a few farm gadget, used tractors need to be considered as a sensible option.

*COMBINES*
someone just starting a brand new farm would need to check some used combines. For reducing and threshing grain, a first-rate workhorse is wanted. once more, charges would possibly require giving idea to the purchase of a formerly owned machine. a new farm proprietor may want to investigate a Case IH 8010 integrate, that focuses on managing corn and beans.
Header attachments can be custom designed, relying at the plants being raised. Examples ought to include a Geringhoff corn header, version RD1220, or a Case IH 2162 flex header, and a McDon draper header, version FD20.

*SEEDING AND PLANTING*
Seeding and planting device is to be had new, at greater lower priced expenses than ultra-modern tractors and combines. for example, a John Deere model DB66 planter, and a brand new Holland, model P260, air drill might be two
excellent alternatives whilst starting a farm.

*HAY device*
Farm device could also consist of new or used hay system, if hay and forage have been to be grown on the farm. Such equipment should encompass self-propelled windrowers like the New Holland H8060, mower conditioners like the Case IH WDX2302, large-square balers like New Hollandâ€™s BB960AS, or a round baler like the Vermeer 6058M.

*TILLAGE gadget*
numerous sorts of tillage machines also could be necessary farm gadget. Such may want to include a discipline cultivator, like Salfordâ€™s version 570-41, or, depending at the soil, a Krause 4850-21 deep until. Salford additionally makes a Coulter tillage system, which can be purchased in new or right used condition.
A disk harrow, made by means of Case IH, version variety RMX330, could be every other very useful item of farm device. a few farms could use a chisel plow, inclusive of the one made by means of extraordinary Plains, model 3000TT.

* OTHER FARM TECHNIQUE*
whether itâ€™s sprayers, skid-steer loaders, vehicles, trailers, or any attachments or different kinds of farm system, the experts at the Titan Outlet store stand prepared to assist farmers locate the exceptional answers to starting their farms and choosing all of the essential farm equipment and machinery to maintain a successful agricultural commercial enterprise.

if tthis is helpful to you please leave me a reply


----------

